# switching from FM3 to FM2



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

My understanding is that you can switch from FM3 to FM2 at anytime, but will lose any accumulated years you have on your FM3....basically you start at zero again...does this sound right?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

One does not 'accumulate years' as such. Your first entry into Mexico has always been a matter of record. Annual renewals apply to any status except FMM, of course. Fifth year renewals require fresh applications and proofs, as they always have. Perhaps that's what you mean by "starting from zero".


----------



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> One does not 'accumulate years' as such. Your first entry into Mexico has always been a matter of record. Annual renewals apply to any status except FMM, of course. Fifth year renewals require fresh applications and proofs, as they always have. Perhaps that's what you mean by "starting from zero".


AH...OK, but I can still switch at anytime?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Yes, you can. Just follow the online procedure.


----------

